# Daccordi



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Would like to share some pics of my Daccordi Genius frame pimped up with some new parts. 
Daccordi 55cm (c-c)w/Genius tubing, 1997
Italian cockpit w/Deda, Campa
DA 7800 group & Chris King & Mavic OP & Easton 
The frame has collected dust for 10 years and not been used much since it´s little short to me, built it up this summer to get my feet spinning while I´m waiting for a new project.


----------



## idunno (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice looking build. Do you know anything about the builder?


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Hi AlexCad5

I do not know the history of these guys, except for that they have been in the business for quite some time and they used to be the main supplier of high end frames for a large norwegian bike manufacturer (DBS) in the´90s. It also were a couple of smaller race teams who used their frames in races as TdF, Giro and Vuelta. Daccordi still make nice frames in steel, titanium and Carbon and mixes of these materials but it seems as they do not have large sales organisation so frames may be rarely seen.


----------

